# engine ticking



## LetsRideStreet (Mar 31, 2008)

so here is what happened. 
I have a 1994 Nissan hard body. 4cyl. It is a brand new motor with like 4500 miles on it. I am running full synthetic oil.
So i was driving the other day i was cruising 45mph in 4th gear. And all the sudden i lost all power(nothing worked) but i only lost it for like 2 seconds then it came back. Then i looked at my friend and was like wtf. So i thought nothing of it maybe just shorted out or something. Then we came up to a stop light and we heard a ticking noise. but we just thought it was a car next to us. Then we got onto a residential street and we heard it was my truck. But it still has full power. But i went to Hawaii for a week so i started it up when i got back. and it is still doing it. And i changed the oil when i got back. Started it up and is still doing it.
Does anyone know what it could be. Thanx


----------



## Brooklyn (Oct 16, 2007)

Ticking only at idle? Where is it coming from? Valve cover?


----------



## LetsRideStreet (Mar 31, 2008)

*ticking*

No not just on startup does it all the time. it is the worst when reved up. yeh it sounds like it is coming from the head cover.


----------



## rdixiemiller (Mar 6, 2008)

Pull the valve cover and have a look see. You may have lost the hydraulic chain tensioner and have a chain slap.


----------



## lumbee (Mar 20, 2005)

...sounds like the valves to me. They are hydraulic and there is some condition that can cause them to tick. My does it from time to time, but usually quits within a few mins/hour. A mechanic explained it to me one time...something about fluid in the valves??? I didn't really get what he was saying. I would say I don't think its a problem, but if it keeps doing it...well, thats something else. I would pop the hood and see where its coming from. Does rate of the tick increase as you rev the motor...like its in time with the RPM's?


----------



## TexasJeep (Dec 12, 2007)

It may be an exhaust leak. That is what my clicking sound was. I would look at the manifold or the manifold gasket.


----------



## massawhippy (Apr 16, 2008)

Check spark plug wires, i had something similiar happen, thought it was valves, anyone that listen`d to it thought it was valves, then found a loose spark plug wire, and it all went away.


----------



## LetsRideStreet (Mar 31, 2008)

*found the problem*

So we found out what is was. It was a lifter. the third one from the back. one of the oil holes got a peice of little metal in it. So we replace them all and it all went away sounds quiet now.


----------

